# Literature Boy



## literatureboy (Jun 1, 2014)

I want to become a writer and I am pretty serious about it. I am 18 years old and I will be 19 in another 11 days. Social anxiety has made my life awful. I have no friends. No girlfriend and my future is bleak. However I have decided to take an initiative to change myself. This is not the first time I have tried doing this, I have tried countless times to turn things around but I have always failed. Frankly there is no guarantee that things will work out this time either. But I will keep on trying because that is what I promised myself that night two years ago. My first goal in my journey to become a writer is to pass my A-level exams, if I don't pass them my parents will probably take me away from England and I need to be here if I want to become a published author. The odds are set against me here as well. I am doing very badly at school and I feel ashamed about it. I have a research project that was due in two weeks ago. It's about "Suicide in Japanese Literature and Popular Media" I suppose my first goal should be to finish this project, yeah that's what my goal is going to be. It's not like I am not interested in the topic, I chose it. I need a deadline, this Sunday is going to be it. Today is Tuesday, I must start today. The reason I need to post this here is because I think it will make me feel obliged to finish it. My final exams are not next month but the month after, June. But I think I should get rid of the project first. I will make a post this Sunday to let you know whether I was able to finish or not!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Good luck on your project! Being a writer sounds fun. You might want to find some resources, like writers groups and books on how to get published. They could give you tips to help you reach your goals.


Happy birthday too!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

What is an A-level exam ?

Why will your parents take you away from England if you fail ?

Why do you think you have to be in england to be a published author ? Other countries have authors too ...


----------



## literatureboy (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for the encouragement. I had given up on the project but your words made decide to give it another try.


----------



## literatureboy (Jun 1, 2014)

*Answers to your questions.*



sajs said:


> What is an A-level exam ?
> 
> Why will your parents take you away from England if you fail ?
> 
> Why do you think you have to be in england to be a published author ? Other countries have authors too ...


A level exams are the final exams that will determine whether I can go to University or not.

My parents will take me a away if I fail because to their home country because they brought me to England to send me to University.

Other countries have authors too, but English is the language I want to write in as it's the language I know the best. I need to be in an English speaking country if I want to get published.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

literatureboy said:


> A level exams are the final exams that will determine whether I can go to University or not.
> 
> My parents will take me a away if I fail because to their home country because they brought me to England to send me to University.
> 
> Other countries have authors too, but English is the language I want to write in as it's the language I know the best. I need to be in an English speaking country if I want to get published.


Hey, thanks for answering.

Are you really sure that you must be in an english speaking country to get published in english ? I mean, most big editorials like (Pearsons, etc) are in a lot of countries, maybe they do all the process of publishing it in another country and paying you there.


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

It's really cool that you have a life ambition  I wanted to be a writer too, still do but not as a career as I prefer writing for leisure.

As for exams, I can totally empathise on the difficulty of it. From what I've heard, A levels tests a lot of technical knowledge, and argumentative writing (at least that's how it is in my country). Still, try to do your best for it, if it can help you get into university, then you can choose courses you're actually interested in like literature or creative writing etc. Would be interested to know what you want to write about 

All the best for your project and happy birthday!


----------



## TheOwlAndTheLion (Apr 29, 2016)

*You can do it!*

It's great to hear that what encourages you to change your life is the goal of becoming a writer! Writing stories has been a passion and a help for all my life and this year I finally managed to publish my first novel. I'm 19 years old as well. Believe me, writing can be something so inspiring and all I can say is: If you really want it you can do it


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

TheOwlAndTheLion said:


> lthis year I finally managed to publish my first novel.


Can I ask what your novel is called? I'd like to check it out! I'm all for books~


----------



## TheOwlAndTheLion (Apr 29, 2016)

quiet88 said:


> Can I ask what your novel is called? I'd like to check it out! I'm all for books~


Well the problem is that I published it in German. Do you speak German?


----------

